# puppy scratching ear alot 5days after crop?



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

He is really scratching is left ear alot and it wont heal right like that. I gave him all his pain medicine and finish with that i am giving him benadryl for the scratching like recommended. What is the name of that thing people put around there dogs neck to keep them from scratching help please?


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

I belive it is called a cone or a cone collar, PetSmart carries them. Are the ears dry? If so try rubbing some polysporn or vitamine E oitment on them.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's called an elizabethan collar


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

whatever its called i think it sounds like a great idea. the only thing is if your dog never had one on before he might have some difficulties with it but nothing major. i just call it the cone.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Try using the neosporin plus pain relief, and I think cornstarch also helps against itching.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought benadryl was for allergy related itching? Isn't the itching due to wounds/healing different? I'd get him a collar, I've used them a couple times for other things. They work pretty good, they might kind of freak at first but get used to them quick.


----------



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

What pain medicine yall think i should use or what can i use JUST for the itching ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Old_Blood said:


> I thought benadryl was for allergy related itching? Isn't the itching due to wounds/healing different? I'd get him a collar, I've used them a couple times for other things. They work pretty good, they might kind of freak at first but get used to them quick.


Benadryll serves as a seditave... not anti itch in animals.

It is completely normal for your pup to want to mess with his ears. You NEED an E-Collar. I'm surprised your vet didn't provide you with one. With an E-Collar your dog may still bust open stitches by bumping into things, but he will not be able to mess with it. You are going to have ugly scaring if you let this continue.

I am curious to know what kind of pain meds he's on as well?


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

boy this sounds like a real ordeal...i'm considering getting my pups ears cropped when he is old enough but i am starting to wonder if its really worth the hassle to myself and my pup, how long will they typically be trying to scratch at their ears before they heal up enough? Has anyone here had bad experiences they could share to help me decide? like infections, bad crops, ears that don't stand due to how they healed, surgery complications relating to the drugs on such a young dog,... etc?


----------



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

roleary said:


> boy this sounds like a real ordeal...i'm considering getting my pups ears cropped when he is old enough but i am starting to wonder if its really worth the hassle to myself and my pup, how long will they typically be trying to scratch at their ears before they heal up enough? Has anyone here had bad experiences they could share to help me decide? like infections, bad crops, ears that don't stand due to how they healed, surgery complications relating to the drugs on such a young dog,... etc?


its been 7days now he was scratching alot they took out the stitches today but he is fine no more scratching I am still giving antibiotics for the next 4-5days vet told me to come back get more for 3 more doses to make sure he is fine. Its been a long 7days but he is fine now i think the stitches was makeing him itch alot. He is running around playing like nothing was done to him lol. the crop was pretty good i have seen some dogs where one ear didnt stand as straight but as the weeks passed the ear stood up perfect. I mean this is not the first ear crop I have had done to any of my dogs just this one was a lil tougher to deal with.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

liljay940 said:


> its been 7days now he was scratching alot they took out the stitches today but he is fine no more scratching I am still giving antibiotics for the next 4-5days vet told me to come back get more for 3 more doses to make sure he is fine. Its been a long 7days but he is fine now i think the stitches was makeing him itch alot. He is running around playing like nothing was done to him lol. the crop was pretty good i have seen some dogs where one ear didnt stand as straight but as the weeks passed the ear stood up perfect. I mean this is not the first ear crop I have had done to any of my dogs just this one was a lil tougher to deal with.


hmm..yeah I guess one week is pretty insignificant taken into consideration with the lifespan of a pitbull...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My first experience having a dogs ears cropped was horrible. The vet tech brought my puppy schnauzer out and put him in my arms. At that point he shook his head and blood splattered everywhere because they didn't do a good stitch job (I was told by them that it is normal HAHA). After the pups ears started healing I noticed that they were uneven in width and length. The vet refused to even speak with me over the phone let alone see me face to face after the surgery. The vet tech kept on telling me it was the swelling that made them look uneven... even after the stitches and antibiotics were long gone! Jerks... I never went back to them again.

I found a reputable vet who guarantees her workas well as only does the procedure on bully breeds... She guarantees they will stand (If an ear refuses to stand after 2 months of wrapping post treatment she would cover the costs to install an implant to make the ear stand) , guarantees they'll be even and you will be satisfied with her work. 


There is alooooot of research, time, and effort to get a dogs ears cropped. The outcome is awesome when done correctly.


----------

